# Cycling in East Brunswick



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I accepted a position that will be bringing me back to the East Coast and my wife and I found a place in the East Brunswick/South Brunswick area. We are excited to be closer to family and close friends. The hardest part about this move though is giving up the great cycling I have enjoyed here in Oregon. Can you guys please get me up to speed on cycling in New Jersey? Where are the places to get away from traffic and do some climbing in forrests or parks, etc.? Where are the good laid-back (but fairly fast) group rides (without the overzealous attitudes)? Do any of you have favorite bike shops that you recommend (I have talked to the folks at Halters and they seem pretty cool)? What are some of the good organized events (beyond the NJ Gran fondo) to check out etc? Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

Check out njbikemap.com for routes. I suppose if you're in EB/SB you would want to work your way west and south toward the Sourland Mountains or Princeton, depending on exactly where you are and how far you are going. You could drive out to Colonial Park in Franklin and start from there, for example.

If you can get to Hilltop Bicycles in Summit by 6pm on Wednesdays, they run one of the best hammerfests in the state. Rahway River Park had crit training at 6pm Tuesdays where you can find out how many laps you can ride at 26 mph before you get dropped.

Events: There is the Hell of Hunterdon, which just rode on 3/30/13. The Gran Fondo NJ Highlands is on 6/9/13 and the 100 mile flavor has 9k feet of climbing. Hillier Than Thou in Sept/Oct is a bit steeper.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

for the cross bike:
the D&R Canal (Towpath) network
6 Mile Run

road routes? NJBiker72, robdamanii, etc... live in your area.

Marty's Reliable has been doing a lot more small events as of late (they are the shop behind Grand Fondo NJ), using the local to me roads around Randolph, NJ

NJ has a great mountain biking scene, mtbNJ.com with tons of parks/trails to choose from. 

Delaware Water Gap National Rec Area is on the NJ side has a super steep & super long climb, as part of the Hillier than thou ride (in the past least. Climbinque is a past, maybe present KOM for that hill)

Coming up soon is Tour De Lake Hopatcong, which features 20 or 40 miles of hilly terrain....also supports the Police Unity Tour

For Crit Racing, Tour of Somerville is coming up (Somerville isn't too far from the Brunswicks). Tour of Somerville

you also have to experience the NY 5 Boro Tour once, for its massive clusterf#ck

TOur de Long Valley is a nice ride, supports the David D. Hammar Foundation
https://www.facebook.com/TDDHF


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks fellas, this is very helpful. I am looking for road and cross events, rides, and routes for the most part. I will start with these, but please keep it coming if you have more ideas.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I should add that I am more of a group ride, gran fondo/century guy than I am a crit racer. I am also getting started in cyclocross this year.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Some additional thoughts:

Bookmark the NJ Racing Calendar. It has links to many recreational events as well as races - Bob's NJ Bicycle Racing Calendar 2013

Some of the clubs that frequent your part of NJ include the Princeton Freewheelers, Central Jersey Bicycle Club, and the Staten Island Bicycle Association. If you are willing to drive up to an hour for a group ride, check out Morris Area Freewheelers. If you like long distance rides (100+) check out New Jersey Ranndoneurs.

As far as places to ride, the further west and north you go, the hillier and less congested it gets. May not be up to Oregon standards, but Hunterdon, Warren and Bucks (PA) counties are really nice.

If you have an interest in track racing, the Garden State Velodome isn't too far from you. It's not a true velodrome, but a converted midget car race track.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I will second all of The Gock's recommendations. 

Though I cannot hammer with the hilltop guys. 

General rule of thumb in Nj is head west. There is great riding in western New Jersey. At least north and central. The area around Bernards and Pottersville are my favorites. 

Gran Fondo Ny is coming up on May 19. Pricey but should be fun. 

Look into local shops and local clubs/gyms. 

And report back with any good ones. 

One thing I want to do is find a decent route from Union County to the shore.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice. The western part of New Jersey sounds like it is what I'm looking for. I will check out the gran fondos, group rides, and shops you guys have mentioned as well. I sincerely appreciate all of the help and I am looking forward to exploring some new routes.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

WHen cross season comes, check out MTBNJ Cross dresser forum

you'll also have to head to Philly for the Bilenky Junkyard Cross and their "underground" Cross races


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Halters is great. Good references noted. Also, for climbing see hills on paved roads in New Jersey -- Bike Roberts

Many routes on the various bike mapping programs and Strava.


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

Lots of beautiful routes in Somerset county. You can park at natirar park and check.out the roads around there...Lots of hills and picturesque landscape. It is a bit of a drive for you but not bad. I actually live near natirar and work in New Brunswick. Enjoy!


----------

